# Pescador 12'



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

So I now have a Pescador 12 footer and a few marsh / bay trips under my belt here in the New Orleans area... I've had some pretty good success with some bull reds and I'm yearning to venture out BTB. Obviously conditions and experience play the biggest factors, but the yak as a whole, is it kosher for punching through surf and hittin the drifts out and beyond?

Not talkin about paddling to Cuba, but your standard 1-3 mile trips... Any experience in these yaks to note?


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Check out this thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/more-questions-need-advice-351041/
Bigred38 has one and seems to have no issues going out BTB. He even posted a picture of his rigged.


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

Great thread  Thanx !


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

BTB all day, 2-3 mile trips no problem for me at all.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Pescie 12 I use mostly for yakkin' shark baits out from the beach. Cuts the surf/waves just fine & more maneuverable than my OK Prowler. If I'm going out in the gulf though, I prefer the Prowler .... more stable, more room. Doesn't mean I wouldn't or haven't taken the Pescie out a mile or so in the gulf. 

I think in enclosed waters like you're talking about the Pescie is just fine, though. Part of it depends on your weight and experience too. More than 200# and you might find the Pescie to be a bit tippy.


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

AndyS said:


> I have a Pescie 12 I use mostly for yakkin' shark baits out from the beach. Cuts the surf/waves just fine & more maneuverable than my OK Prowler. If I'm going out in the gulf though, I prefer the Prowler .... more stable, more room. Doesn't mean I wouldn't or haven't taken the Pescie out a mile or so in the gulf.
> 
> I think in enclosed waters like you're talking about the Pescie is just fine, though. Part of it depends on your weight and experience too. More than 200# and you might find the Pescie to be a bit tippy.



I am just over 200, and have found it a bit tipsy in my first few trips.. I have hit some choppier conditions since and it wasn't nessecarily tipsy as I more so had to overcome some lack of expierience .. But I'm diggin it and gettin closer to that every time... Now I just have to leave Japan and get back home  Thanx guys !


----------

